# ماكينة cnc صينى تعمل ببرنامج nc stoduo تم التعديل عليها بنجاح



## h_s0404 (22 يوليو 2012)

تم التعديد على الماكينة لتعمل ببرنامج الماك3 




















للاستفسار ارجو ارسال رسالة خاصة


----------



## Hicham Wolf (23 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم
الصور غير ظاهرة


----------



## egyptian_cnc (11 أغسطس 2012)

*الكارتة التى تعمل عليها هذة الماكينة حساسة جدا وصعب الحصول عليها وهذة فعلا مشكلة عوضا عن ان برنامج NC studio,صعب التعامل معهة نسبيا ولا يوجد افضل من برنامج ماك3 وارتكام من حيث السهولة والعمل المتقن .*


----------



## h_s0404 (12 أغسطس 2012)

*اذا اراد احد اجراء صيانة او تعديل او عمل التوصيلات الازمة للالكترونيات الخاصة لماكينات cnc فليتفضل بالاتصال بى او ارسال رسالة (داخل مصر فقط)*


----------

